# Urdu: Weather Report/Forecast Terms...



## Todd The Bod

For starters I would ask your help in how to say:

"It's 60 degrees out today, but tomorrow's forecast says it's going to be sunny/partly sunny/partly cloudy and 80..."

I want to learn how to describe any type of weather conditions as I'm thinking enlisting your aid in regularly translating small portions of news reports would really teach me (and hopefully others who are still learning) a lot, and weather reports are generally part of the news. But I thought it'd be easiest to start with just one phrase in this opening post. Thanks in advance, and I hope this turns out to be a good and interesting thread.


----------



## Faylasoof

Weather forecast = مَوسَمِی پیشِ گوئی_ mausamii pesh go2ii_ / مَوسَمِی پیشِن گوئی_ mausamii peshin go2ii_   - can use either.


آج درجہ حرارت ساٹھ <۶۰>  ہے مگر كل كی موسمی پیش گوئی كے مطابق مطلع صاف ہو گا \ مطلع بعض اوقات صاف ہو گا \ مطلع بعض اوقات ابر آلود ہوگا اور درجہ حرارت اسی <۸۰>  ہو گا​ 
_aaj darja-e-Haraarat saaTh (60) hai magar kal kii mausamii pesh go2ii ke muTaabiq maTla3 Saaf ho gaa / maTla3 ba3Dh auqaat Saaf ho gaa / maTla3 ba3Dh auqaat abr aaluud ho gaa aur darja-e-Haraarat assii (80) ho gaa_


There are some other ways to say this but this is quite standard. 

BTW:

_maTla3_مطلع (masc.) =  _aasmaan_ آسمان (masc.) = sky –- above you can replace _maTla3_ with _aasmaan_ OR with _faDhaa_ فضا (fem.) = atmosphere; with the appropriate grammatical changes for the feminine _faDhaa_, i.e. _faDhaa Saaf ho gii_.


----------



## panjabigator

Heard  پیشِن گوئی much more than پیشِ گوئی in Lucknow - actually, I think I only heard the former.  Love the word 

حرارت is also a good word; I think آلمی حرارت is 'global warming'.


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thank you both.  So does "_ke muTaabiq" mean "according to"?  _And is "بعض" pronounced_ "ba3Dh" _instead of_ "be3z"?   _I would've expected the daal with the reh on top for producing the "Dh" sound._
_


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Heard  پیشِن گوئی much more than پیشِ گوئی in Lucknow - actually, I think I only heard the former.  Love the word
> 
> حرارت is also a good word; I think عالمی حرارت is 'global warming'.


  Actually, we prefer پیشِن گوئی !! Also means prediction. But some people use the other. 

Here is the usage of پیشِن گوئی  in a waether forecast.

... and here پیشِ گوئی is used.

This would be translated as global temperature (=حرارت). Perhaps عالمی احترار or عالمی حرارت کاری may be better.


----------



## panjabigator

I second guessed myself with the (damn!) ain.  Thanks for the correction and info.


----------



## Faylasoof

You are welcome, PG! Happens to the best of us!


----------



## panjabigator

Todd The Bod said:


> Thank you both.  So does "_ke muTaabiq" mean "according to"?  _


Yes.



> And is"





> بعض" pronounced_ "ba3Dh" _instead of_ "be3z"?   _


_

Well, I pronounce this as if it were <bāz>, so let's await more opinion to learn alternative pronunciations.  _


> I would've expected the daal with the reh on top for producing the "Dh" sound._
> _



I'm not following you on this one.  What do you mean?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

panjabigator said:


> Well, I pronounce this as if it were <bāz>, so let's await more opinion to learn alternative pronunciations.


 
I don't think there is any alternative pronunciation here.

*بعض کو باز ہی بولتے ہیں اوریوں بولنےسے کوی باز نہیں آۓگا*


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> ...
> Well, I pronounce this as if it were <bāz>, so let's await more  opinion to learn alternative pronunciations.



As a pronunciation guide yes! 

But for writing (or rather typing), as per transliteration  rules that some of us settled on a long time ago, in my book بعض is_  transliterated _as _ba3Dh_! Plenty of other examples of  transliterations which I / we use that are not phonetic. This reflects  the original word borrowed from Arabic. If I was coming from a nagri script angle then it'll be different.


----------



## Todd The Bod

panjabigator said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm not following you on this one.  What do you mean?




I mean like in "Dhun.Da", to look for or "buDDha", old guy.  I'm starting to understand the transliteration rules, but be patient with me, lol.  I guess pronunciation and etymology can't be reflected in the same system.  I'm happy to follow whatever system you guys are following, but will need to ask help on pronunciation from time to time.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Todd The Bod said:


> I mean like in "Dhun.Da", to look for or "buDDha", old guy. I'm starting to understand the transliteration rules, but be patient with me, lol. I guess pronunciation and etymology can't be reflected in the same system. I'm happy to follow whatever system you guys are following, but will need to ask help on pronunciation from time to time.


 

Our transliteration system is confusing. Knowing that I had started a new thread in which YOU only participated (thanks for that)...

Here, Faylas used *Dh* to transliterate the Urdu letter *Zaal*, which is pronunced in Arabic as in the English *th* in (*th*erefore) while it is pronunced like a simple '*z*' in Urdu...

Unfortunately we also use Dh (with a capital) for the retroflex plosive aspirate *Dh* as in *DhunDnaa*. This is quite confusing. Has anyone a suggestion to put an end to this ambiguity?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

panjabigator said:


> I've read the thread a bunch, but I don't know how I feel about the proposed system. I'll respond soon.
> 
> I've been using dots under retroflex characters to distinguish. Todd, you'll eventually learn to recognize words as Indic, Persian, or Arabic (if not more!), and once you've mastered that, you'll see that certain phonemes are uncommon within particular etymologies. We all use different transliteration systems, I suppose, and have learned to recognize each others fairly well. I guess it's about time we settle on one.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic.


 

There is no such thing as a proposed (imposed?) system, the whole thing was a suggestion and I myself have no clear opinion about it.... I am not the proponent of any system .I would just like to hear the opinion of other foreros and see if we can agree together on one system.


----------



## Faylasoof

I have used  Dh =   ض  all the time!!!

The ad hoc transliteration system was agreed upon  long ago for one reason only. Most of us at the time wanted a system that would be easy and usable by novices / people not tech savvy! One can always go for something better. 

If you look at _all _my posts you'll find I have remained consistent. 

_*Perhaps we should discuss all this by PM??*_


----------



## panjabigator

We've gone way off topic - let's shift over here: Transliteration of Indo-Aryan languages


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Sorry I was wrong in my above post. Faylas actually transliterates Daad.... with Dh, not Dhaal, Uff....


----------



## Todd The Bod

So, it's pronounced "baaz" then.  Okay, I'm good.



panjabigator said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I pronounce this as if it were <bāz>, so let's await more opinion to learn alternative pronunciations.
> 
> I'm not following you on this one.  What do you mean?


----------

